# Swiss Motorway Vignette - Where to buy?



## Dopeyngrumpy (May 13, 2005)

Hi Y'all!

Planning my next trip and I'll need a swiss motorway vignette, a few years ago the AA Shops sold them to save the queue at the border but now they're gone and the online Swiss travel service want an extra £5 admin charges... Obviously keen to avoid the extra if I can so before I bite the bullet - anyone know where I can buy one without the extra cost?

Thanks

David


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Last time I was in Switzerland I didn't bother buying one, we wanted to have a look around & avoided all the toll motorways. Many of the main roads are the same as the motorways & you just ave to pull off when they change to the pay ones. We enjoyed travelling through some out of the way places rather than just travelling on the motorways. 
If you want to get one why not wait until you get there & just time your crossing to when the border is likely to be less busy, the few times we have been there we have never had to queue anyway maybe I was just lucky  

We have stayed at Bad Säckingen it is on the Rhine on the border, there is a StellaPlatz there & as well as the normal bridge crossing there is one of the oldest covered wooden bridges in existence.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi David,

According to the Caravan Club you can purchase vignettes at major petrol stations in the vicinity of border crossings (on the swiss side), payment by SFr or card only, not euro's.

We've always bought ours at the border, its a no hassle task and you'll probably have to queue to get through customs anyway, and hey, whats the rush, you're on holiday!

pete.


----------



## 88916 (May 10, 2005)

Hi David
We bought ours at the border on our recent trip. No queues no hassle no problems but not cheap.


----------



## 91568 (May 1, 2005)

Just go to the border, like here:

http://www.10000things.org.uk/Moon.htm#Swiss border


----------



## Dopeyngrumpy (May 13, 2005)

I know I'm on my hols but I've only got 2 weeks  and want to get to Southern Italy pronto  ... then I get to take it easy coming back 8) , friend of mine queued for 2 1/2 hours last summer :? for some reason, perhaps there was some kind of one off problem. 

Thanks anyway everyone

David


----------

